# My Betta's Webcam



## billbaggins (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey, i just got my first betta fish. 

I set up a webcam so i could make sure he was okay while i went to class. I decided to make it into a public website for fun.

http://cli.gs/sushi

He's probably sleeping right now, can't really see him when he's at the bottom because those little rocks block him.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

That is funny. Cute fish. I like the name Sushi.


----------



## Sens (Mar 25, 2009)

OMG awesome!


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ahahahah. I thought about doing this but then I decided it was WAAAAAAAAY too nerdy.
So kudos to you! Hahah!


----------

